# New HGVC Resorts



## kdorward (Dec 15, 2006)

Will the new New York Hilton timeshare resort be a resort for HGVC members to reserve.
I know they have a Hilton Club of New York and as a HGVC member we don't have that as a resort to book.     Also the resort in Bermuda that they are renovating will that be for HGVC members.    I am hoping that these resorts will be for the regular HGVC members.


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 16, 2006)

I am beong told YES for New York!  There are also a few new resorts in the 2007 member guide.


----------



## kdorward (Dec 16, 2006)

Do you know if the one in Bermuda will be for all HGVC members?


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know yet.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 17, 2006)

Why can't Hilton owners get into the Hilton Club in New York City?


----------



## JTHGVC (Dec 17, 2006)

*Portugal*

Anyone have a more specific idea as to when the new resort in Portugal will be available for booking? It is in the guide but I called HGVC and they were totally unaware of it.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Why can't Hilton owners get into the Hilton Club in New York City?



This may make you feel better.  The location of the new HGVC New York is even better then the location of the Hilton Club.

I really hope the new HGVC New York has some type of kitchen.  The Hilton Club doesn't have any type of kitchen or kitchenette.  They tried to sell me on the idea that people don't cook when they come to NYC but that's pretty ridiculous.  With kids you need some type of cooking facility.  Plus we always needed to reheat leftovers from Carnegie Deli and other restaurants.

Finally, I wonder if ownership will be deeded or simply a 25(?) year contract like the Hilton Club.


----------

